# New 4k tv ideas



## MaximusE (Jan 16, 2017)

Hey guys
Am in the market for a new 65 inch 4K tv and i wanna know except OLED which are very expensive what can be really good for 4k movies some gaming through ps4 and regular use.

I was thinking to go with the KS8000 but i heard some problems of back panel separation problem.
Was thking also for the XD93 from sony.
I do live in Europe so no TCL or Vizio for me.
Am only limited to LG SONY and SAMSUNG
budget no more than 3k eur
Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 16, 2017)

I have a KS8500 and I owned a KS8000 before that. I haven't had any issues at all. The KS8XXX series is one beautiful TV.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 16, 2017)

MaximusE said:


> Hey guys
> Am in the market for a new 65 inch 4K tv and i wanna know except OLED which are very expensive what can be really good for 4k movies some gaming through ps4 and regular use.
> 
> I was thinking to go with the KS8000 but i heard some problems of back panel separation problem.
> ...


New lines turn up in two months , prices might drop yet maybe wait but LG look to be good to me a mate's got a 49 inch LG 4k for his PS pro , looks good has HDR too.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 16, 2017)

MaximusE said:


> 65 inch 4K tv and i wanna know except OLED



Right now, the input lag on LG OLED TV's make them unusable for gaming anyway, so it's not really an option if you're using it for PS4.  They have hefty signal and visual processors that slow things down.  Expect that to be addressed in some manner this year, plus prices keep dropping.  Sony unveiled an OLED set at CES, rumor has it that LG is supplying the panels. 

Sony and Samsung still make some of the better LED sets out there.  Vizio has a pretty bad reputation for reliability.


----------



## MaximusE (Jan 16, 2017)

WhiteNoise said:


> I have a KS8500 and I owned a KS8000 before that. I haven't had any issues at all. The KS8XXX series is one beautiful TV.


 Thanks for the reply. Why you changed to 8500 tho?


----------



## MaximusE (Jan 16, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Right now, the input lag on LG OLED TV's make them unusable for gaming anyway, so it's not really an option if you're using it for PS4.  They have hefty signal and visual processors that slow things down.  Expect that to be addressed in some manner this year, plus prices keep dropping.  Sony unveiled an OLED set at CES, rumor has it that LG is supplying the panels.
> 
> Sony and Samsung still make some of the better LED sets out there.  Vizio has a pretty bad reputation for reliability.


 Some say that XD93 Sony can almost reach OLED LG's for quality.
Am in between those two and i cannot decide.
Europe KS8000 has a different stand tho. Am also afraid of the back separation panel because of no screws


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 16, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> New lines turn up in two months , prices might drop yet maybe wait but LG look to be good to me a mate's got a 49 inch LG 4k for his PS pro , looks good has HDR too.


I like my LG 49" 4k display with HDR. Great contrast and color, bright is very bright, and it has a pretty smooth picture. All in all, no complaints.
http://www.lg.com/us/tvs/lg-49UH6030-4k-uhd-tv


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 16, 2017)

Don't skimp on HDR bud


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 16, 2017)

MaximusE said:


> Thanks for the reply. Why you changed to 8500 tho?



I use this TV as a PC monitor and when I had the KS8000 I just thought it would look better on my desk with the slight curve so I brought it back and exchanged it. The curved screen just looks sexy. Both have the same beautiful picture.


----------



## Psychoholic (Jan 16, 2017)

+1

I Can also vouch for the KS8500 -- I Have one on my wall in my living room, it's a beauty for sure.

I was also a bit apprehensive about a curved panel wall mounted but it looks good.




WhiteNoise said:


> I have a KS8500 and I owned a KS8000 before that. I haven't had any issues at all. The KS8XXX series is one beautiful TV.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 16, 2017)

Why are you limited to Samsung or Sony?

This is a very good Panasonic model:

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-and...rt-3d-4k-ultra-hd-65-led-tv-10143323-pdt.html


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 16, 2017)

That Panasonic has some great reviews for sure. The input lag is not the greatest though. In game mode it was recorded at 39ms. I suppose it depends on if the TV will be used for gaming or not. I would try to buy the best TV with the lowest input lag myself just because I game on it so much.

http://www.hdtvtest.co.uk/news/tx65dx902b-201608144320.htm


----------



## heky (Feb 19, 2017)

Just a heads up...the European UE65KS8000 is equivalent to the North American UN65KS9000.

I have the 49" european ks8000 and its an awesome set.


----------

